# What to do with babies...



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello-

I have several Patricia froglets that are between 4-10 weeks out of the water. I teach high school biology, and these guys have been an ongoing project for my students. The parents came from Patrick Nabors. Alas, at some point, they have to find a home. I am not a "breeder" and do not have a "business." I would like to get a fair price for them, since they are healthy, nice specimens. 

I don't really want to ship them, but will if I have to. I also don't really want to fool with offering guarantees, etc. As I said, I'm not really into "business" stuff, just want to find decent homes for these babies and make enough money to pay for their care and fund future projects. 

I didn't post in classifieds yet- I am really just looking for advice about the best way to sell, what price you think would be fair, etc. I really have no idea how to do this. These little guys are outgrowing my classroom  

Anyone with advice or interest, please weigh in on the subject.

Thanks-
Julie


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, 30-50 is average for Tinc froglets depending on who is selling them. Firstly, post where you are located to see what the average price per area is. If you're lucky, you'll find a local buyer and you can arrange a decent deal with them. If not, maybe try selling them to a local pet shop...


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Julie, something you might consider is finding another science teacherthat may be interested in raising the froglets with their class...just a thought. 

Otherwise, you may consider listing your location, that way some locals may be able to help you out.


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am in Central Indiana- Just south of Indianapolis. 

Some are already going to other teachers. 

I thought about the pet store idea. The only pet stores around here don't provide very good care. I really don't want to do that unless I have to. I also am not going to give them to students. I don't feel that most of my students would be capable of maintaining a food supply, humidity, temp., etc.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do some reading and posting, to get your post count up. You won't be able to post a classified until you have 25 posts and some other secret ingredient. If this thread turns into an ad, a Moderator will be along to vaporize it. 

Take a look around the classified section to see various templates for how folks do it. You can also get an idea of what other's are asking for froglets. Then, post your babies for sale, with your location and preferences.


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's not an ad yet! I'm probably not going to sell them for another month or so. Just wondering how to go about it. 

I might not even list them on here. I'm more wanting people's personal experiences with sales. Should I list them on here, do you know of any local vendors, etc., things along those lines.


Thanks-
Julie


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Why are we naming me particularly?

s



frogface said:


> Do some reading and posting, to get your post count up. You won't be able to post a classified until you have 25 posts and some other secret ingredient. If this thread turns into an ad, Scott will be along to vaporize it.
> 
> Take a look around the classified section to see various templates for how folks do it. You can also get an idea of what other's are asking for froglets. Then, post your babies for sale, with your location and preferences.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a bunch of people near you...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/59574-indiana-dendrobatid-society-ids.html

Don't risk shipping unless your very confident about it...Im sure someone local will want them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Scott said:


> Why are we naming me particularly?
> 
> s


Hrmm because your name is easiest to spell? 

You have to admit, you were the first one here.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Local is the way to go. It's why I stared an email list in New England, and now I've started one here in the Southwest as well.

s


jdooley195 said:


> Here's a bunch of people near you...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/59574-indiana-dendrobatid-society-ids.html
> 
> Don't risk shipping unless your very confident about it...Im sure someone local will want them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ray, Kyle, Lou, Eric, Shawn ... (and others). All EASY to spell. 

I just happened to stumble on this one. I normally only react to thread that have been reported. 

Oh, go check your original post here as well. 

s


frogface said:


> Hrmm because your name is easiest to spell?
> 
> You have to admit, you were the first one here.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Julie7741 said:


> I I also am not going to give them to students. I don't feel that most of my students would be capable of maintaining a food supply, humidity, temp., etc.


What grade are these kids that you think can't take care of them. Is there one student who you think would be able to care for them. It would be a great opportunity for them to take responsibility.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

oneshot said:


> What grade are these kids that you think can't take care of them. Is there one student who you think would be able to care for them. It would be a great opportunity for them to take responsibility.


The OP teaches high school biology, so the students would be high schoolers. Not all high school students aren't responsible enough to take care of frogs...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

We have some very good, young, froggers right here. Among others, Vivlover was 10 years old when he got his first pair of frogs, and, he went straight for thumbnails. I believe he's the only frogger in his household, so, it was on him for research and care of his frogs. Last I heard, they've been breeding up a storm and he's got froglets and more on the way


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

goof901 said:


> The OP teaches high school biology, so the students would be high schoolers. Not all high school students aren't responsible enough to take care of frogs...





frogface said:


> We have some very good, young, froggers right here. Among others, Vivlover was 10 years old when he got his first pair of frogs, and, he went straight for thumbnails. I believe he's the only frogger in his household, so, it was on him for research and care of his frogs. Last I heard, they've been breeding up a storm and he's got froglets and more on the way


That's what I was saying. I have worked with kids for almost 20 years, taught over 15,000 children, and most people WAY underestimate the capabilities of a child.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

oneshot said:


> What grade are these kids that you think can't take care of them. Is there one student who you think would be able to care for them. It would be a great opportunity for them to take responsibility.


I think that is a great idea... Why not help a kid find a hobby? You can also share Dendroboard for him to start researching. I am sure there is atleast one kid in one of your classes that has said to himself/herself I would really like to have those....

One of the High School teachers I remember the most got me into astronomy through his class and helped me get my first telescope.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thankfully, someone was already kind enough to post a link to IDS(Indiana Dendrobatid Society). I'll also link this to our Facebook page. It's a great group of people and there is quite a few in the Indianapolis area. I'm sure you're more than welcome to make a few connections there. Looking forward to possibly hearing from you!

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Scott said:


> Why are we naming me particularly?
> 
> s


Crap he's here, everyone scatter!


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Julie,
I am one of the IDS members people have suggested to you.
I breed and sell some frogs here in Indiana, I am out of Fort Wayne.
I usually will charge up to $50 for my tinctorius morphs at reptile shows but that is largely because of travel and table fees.
If I can find someone I know that will meet me close to my home I will usually go down to 35-40, especially if they buy the whole lot.
Good luck,
Ryan


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

I do have a few students that I would consider giving babies to. I was referring to a mass frog giveaway to the kids... I teach special education and have mostly high risk students. I have one class of AP students, but I don't think anyone in there wants to take one home. They love the frogs, and I'm not trying to underestimate them but I don't want to burden families with a pet that they can't handle. Not a good solution. I have one boy who helps with their care. He will probably get a few babies.


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions- I will be visiting the IDS facebook page this evening! I was unaware of a local group. If I can find local homes, it will be a perfect solution.

Thanks again-
Julie


----------

